# Need clippers quickly!!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I need you all to tell me what kind of clippers you have.
I am really frustrated with my clippers, I've gone through *7* pairs of clippers and I'm about to lose my mind:angry:
i've used 3 pairs of pet clippers and 2 pairs of human clippers and i just bought these:http://www.amazon.com/Oster-A5-2-Speed-Clipper-Blade/dp/B000LRN31K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1413311924&sr=8-3&keywords=oster+a5+clippers They lasted 1 day and stopped working so i'm sending them back. I had a pair of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNBEAM-STEWART-CLIPMASTER-OSTER-MODEL-510A-USA-HORSE-GOAT-COW-CLIPPERS-110-120v-/221574609021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3396e0387d that I really liked but they were old and something happened to them, they made REALLY loud grinding noises. my Dad looked at them and the parts we need are going to cost a lot so i thought I'd just buy new ones.
I'm looking for some big heavy duty clippers that are going to last me a long time and i won't have to worry about them breaking but i can't really spend more than $150.
So if y'all could tell me what you've used and where you got them that'd be be great.
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Andis Ultraedge 2 speed but it is more than 150.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never been a big fan of Oster.. That is JMHO.. I think they get too hot too fast and are loud and I'm just not a fan.. 

I LOVE my Andis clippers  I've had them for two years now and they are still working great! I clipped 8+ goats this year and near that number last year too  I did buy another blade and I switch back and forth between my two 10 blades


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

[QU OTE=ksalvagno;1790811]Andis Ultraedge 2 speed but it is more than 150.[/QUOTE]

That's the one I have


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lacie recommends the Wahl Arco SE.  That's what I'm asking for for Christmas, I need new clippers too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I love our Wahls, don't remember the model but they are OLD. 
You do oil them after each use? And use on cleaned animals?
One time I went to a show where this guy had an array of clippers he had repaired & were for sale. The majority of them were Oster.:roll:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have wahl arco se and I love them. I am new at this but have clipped my goats two years in a row and they do a real nice job.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought brand new A5 on ebay turbo platnium. I love them. They are less then $150


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie recommends the Wahl Arco SE.  That's what I'm asking for for Christmas, I need new clippers too.


Or Oster Titans, or Golden A5's.

The Arco's a really good, I've had them for 7-8 years, only had to replace the plastic piece that snapped off, the blade is still sharp.

The Titans cut through hair like butter, really nice clippers, had those for about 7-8 years as well, still have the same blade on them.

I'm surprised your A5's didn't last more than a day.... they are normally really good clippers.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yikes.... :shock::-o That is a lot of pairs of clippers! 

I use Wahl Show Pro, I payed thirty and have been using them for five years now  Still going strong, even after I've dropped them countless times, and dunked them in water troughs plenty! The blades last a good long time, too. 

It doesn't give you a really fancy clip, but that's what I've used for quite a while and my does look pretty good, if I do say so myself! 

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everybody
So i had a return ordered for them but I called my friend Montarie to see what kind of clippers she had and we had to pick up some whey at her house for our pigs.
I brought the clippers over and we used blade wash and Kool Lube on my blades and used her blades on my clippers. She uses a #4 which cuts them to 3/8 of an inch. When I used her blades on my clippers they worked fine. She gave me some blade wash and when I got my clippers home i tried them again and they worked for a few minutes then quit. We went to Petsmart and picked up a new #4 blade and some more blade wash and Kool Lube and they've been working fine now. i think my blade was the problem. 
After the fair I'll use my show premiums to buy a pair of these:http://www.amazon.com/Oster-Variable-Clipmaster-Clipping-Machine/dp/B0006G5LGQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413570027&sr=8-1&keywords=oster+clip+master Then I'll use them for the body and my Golden A5s for head and legs


----------

